# Kennt jemand Mika - Haus?



## Tilo (21 März 2003)

Bevor es zu spät ist, wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand diese Firma kennt? Wenn ja, was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dieser Firma gemacht?


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

http://www.modul-24.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=915&sid=2d5e2b5cd8aeddb7a8e5aed8bceb288d

Die einzige Info die Google liefert......

Gruß
tf


----------



## Tilo (21 März 2003)

Merci, aber soweit war ich auch schon. Wie gesagt, trotzdem DANKE  8)


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

@Tilo ,

nur aus Neugierde , wo sitzt denn dieses "unbekannte Wesen" ? 

gibt´s eine Adresse ?

Gruß
tf


----------



## Tilo (21 März 2003)

@TF
Is ne Baufirma.
...in 49143 Bissendorf

Schon mal was gehört von denen? Niemand kennt die. Naja und von der "Konkurrenz" eine objektive Meinung zu hören...


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

http://www.meinestadt.de/bissendorf/home/kat/100-31355

Da scheint man auch nichts von der Firma zu wissen.......

Gruß
tf


----------



## Guest (22 März 2003)

*Bauen*

Moin

1. Vers. gegen Bauträgerkonkurs.
Ist in NL. Pflicht
2. Rechtsschutzversicherung.
3. Bauaufsicht. :dafuer:


M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2003)

*Re: Bauen*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 1. Vers. gegen Bauträgerkonkurs.
> Ist in NL. Pflicht
> ...



Und was hat das  jetzt mit der Frage zu tun  :gruebel: 

tf


----------



## Tilo (22 März 2003)

@TF: 

Schöne Sch...    Und nune werden wir höchst wahrscheinlich den in der pn genannten letzten Schritt vorziehen. Sollte sich heraus stellen, das es doch eine windige Sache ist und man uns übres Ohr gehauen hat, dann "Gnade Ihnen Gott"  :bash:  :bang:


----------

